# Where does this display box come from? for 2 oz tins



## jcatblum (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone seen this box before? Found it looking for a different way to display lotion bars.


----------



## lsg (Oct 22, 2013)

I found this:

http://crc.frontiercoop.com/ac/merchandisingdisplays.html


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 22, 2013)

There are some nice displays on that site.


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 23, 2013)

The main feature I want is a way to keep each scent separate. At home I use a canning jar box, each jar hole holds a scent--- however my box is on its last leg right now.


----------



## Bann51 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi. Do a google.com search for counter display boxes.  You can also do cardboard counter display boxes.  Good Luck.


----------

